# What to look for when looking for a trailer



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I've been looking around for my first trailer (exciting!) lately, and finding out a lot about them in general. 

But what sorts of questions should I be asking of the sellers?

I know what I want pretty specifically (2-horse bumper pull, straight load w/ramp, no mangers but walk-under with the escape doors instead, enclosed trailer (windows), new or used for under $6,500. 

It's hard to find them since that seems to be what EVERYONE is looking for these days, but I've found a couple of prospects, just wanting to learn more about the frame, undercarriage, axels, etc. that make the trailer sound.

Also, how long is the average trailer's "life span" (assuming it was well taken care of)? I'm talking in NE Ohio where where have winters so the trailers will be seeing snow and some road salt ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

My trailer was $8000. It has a 5 year warranty on the paint and lifetime on they yolk or frame I believe. Its a Cotner. It is hard to find a really nice one under $6000 or so. I was looking for years. Its a 2006 I think. It has minimal use, great floors and comes with all the mats ect. I usually wax mine up before winter and park it in the yard. It you take care of it and keep it clean salt shouldnt be a big issue. I looked into trailer covers, but I do fine without one. This is something I wouldnt buy off line without first seeing, and getting inspected. Floors are the most important to look at. They rot but can easily be replaced. Cotner gives used trailers a makeover and basically rebuilds them. Not sure how much, but probably less then a new one. Other places around you might do that.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I expect my trainer to last 10 years atleast. I like the fiberglass roof (thats were i see alot of rust on used ones.) I refuse to get a stock trailer, they are more exposed to the elements inside, and are more prone to rotting floors.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Cotner makes a nice trailer. Their factory is fairly close to where I used to live in Bucks Cty, PA and I visited their place numerous times. 

What I look for is general condition in terms of appearance. If the trailer looks good, ie, floor is solid, wiring is in good shape, no visible rust, tires are good (be sure they are trailer tires, not passenger tires), and is the right size for my purpose then I'll continue my inspection, if not, I'll pass on it. After that, I climb under the trailer and check for rust, then I'll jack the trailer up to check the springs, and wheel bearings. If all that passes my inspection, I'll ask to drive it to be sure it tracks right and that the brakes work. Once that is finished, I'll try to negotiate the price.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! iridehorses, what exactly do you look for (what's good, what's bad) when you look at the springs and wheel bearings? I'm just trying to learn to be a good inspector of trailers, and don't know much except the basics about them now! 

I'm going to go check one out today but it's a 1990 so kinda old...I'll take some pics to bring back onto this thread for critique. Thanks for the help everyone!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've fooled with cars, trucks, and motorcycles my whole life. I would suggest taking someone with you who knows how to check those things for you.

As for an older trailer .... I love the older ones. If they've been maintained, the age means nothing to me and they can be a great bargain. Just be sure the inside dimensions are proper for your horse and take the trailer for a ride to see how it tracks.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would take it to a garage to be inspected or have the seller drop it off and you pay, because you could miss something. 

Cotner is about 20 minutes from my house. I just drove by this morning. It seems alot of places that make trailers arent selling them like they used to. I drove by this morning and I saw a pretty full lot. I know they arent doing well because they're not open saturdays anymore and only half day on friday. Right now is a great time to get a deal on an 09 model. You have a great deal more negotiating power because of the economy as well. 

You also have to think down the road. I have an average horse trailer, because I have two short qhs but my friend has a 16+hh ottb. She barely fits in there, and I dont think Id tow her again because shes likely to hit her head. An average horse trailer is usually smaller than one built specifically for heavier or taller horses. If the trailer is at someones barn I would ask them to put a horse in it, see how much room there is.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Also, how long is the average trailer's "life span" (assuming it was well taken care of)? I'm talking in NE Ohio where where have winters so the trailers will be seeing snow and some road salt ;-)


I grew up in NE Ohio and have seen salt eat away just about anything ;-)

I would certainly have a professional look over anything older than 10 years. I've seen a lot of trailers spend most of their life axle deep in muddy fields rusting away.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok so I got back from the place today and below are some photos I took of the trailer...I'm going to pass on this one, a little too much rust for my liking! 

My friend has the same trailer, same age too, but hers is much much nicer! It's in far better condition because they really took care of it and it was also stored inside before they got it so it's been protected from the nasty saltiness of the NE Ohio winters! ;-) She's selling hers eventually but not until she gets another one first, so I may buy it off her someday depending on when and how much she wants for it. 

But in the meantime, it doesn't hurt to look around and learn all about trailers to make sure I'm getting a solid, fair deal and one that will last for me.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's some of the floors too, when we pulled the rubber mats up...and then a couple other misc. ones too. That last one I took by actually sticking my camera underneath the trailer and using the flash, just looking for rust in the undercarriage.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> I expect my trainer to last 10 years atleast. I like the fiberglass roof (thats were i see alot of rust on used ones.) I refuse to get a stock trailer, they are more exposed to the elements inside, *and are more prone to rotting floors*.


I'll have to disagree with you on that I have a 96 4h stock. The floor is original without any issues..As long as you keep the trailer washed out after every use it will last you alot longer..Steel trailers are going to rust no matter how well you take care of them..Myself if I buy another stock type trailer It will be aluminum...Alot less maintenence. I have a friend that bought a steel trailer 3yrs ago and it is stored in the barn and has rust on it.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

In NE OH. NW PA, it's so d*** wet all the time that anything parked on grass or dirt will rust out just sitting. One of my friends built a parking pad for his trailer which is stored outdoors: Slightly excavated, put down railroad ties, used cement blocks to fill in the gaps where the ties were a little short for the width of the trailer.

Tires: 8 or 10 ply truck tires (10 ply are E rated, I think) and also watch the age of them. They have a date code on them. See tirerack.com for more info on decoding it. 5 years is about the safe life of tires on an outdoor trailer. 6 is what Europe has actually legislated, if I recall w/o looking it up.

I lived in Charleston, WV, for a number of years. Vehicles there don't rust our or get eaten up by salt as bad ad they do up here. If I were buying, I think I'd search Craigslist either in Southern or Western states where it's drier, for an older trailer that's not all corroded. Paint can be redone. Mechanical stuff can be replaced, as can electrical. But structural probs are the end of the line.

I intentionally bought a Chevy Duramax regular cab and 8' bed + gooesneck hitch, so that I have options for serious towing. And if I don't do that, it makes a fun sport truck platform, lol. I put an Extang SolidFold (TriFold is vinyl) tonneau cover on it, and that can be folded and secured and left on the bed and a gooseneck trailer just hitched up w/ the cover still on the truck. I have the TriFold on the beather truck. TriFold weighs 45-50# and I can lift it totally off that truck if I need a full 8' bed to haul. I can't move the SolidFold by myself -- it's too heavy.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

ultimatedressage.com forum, which seems to be down, at least today, has a really great facilities and transportation forum w/ lots of discussions on trailers and towing vehicles. Lots of people on there have larger horses and larger trailers and can offer lots of good advice.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

You can also get on Horse Trailer world and get all the info you'll need. Plus they have trailers for sale on the site. I have found a lot of great information there. You can also compare prices on new/used trailers.


----------



## JB44 (Feb 7, 2010)

I live in NE Ohio. you are right to watch for rust. ALL steel trailers in this climate rust. that's why i bought aluminum. they cost more up front, but they hold their value. used ones are still 75% of new price, even when they are old, so the money isn't gone. i love my 4 star all aluminum.

now if you have a giant building to park it in during snow, rain, (most of ohio days), then you might be ok with steel.

the Hawk steel was my choice of steel ones, but the 4 star all aluminum was about the same price. just not fancy.

i do wish i had wooden floor boards but they would have to watched closely in this climate too. if you keep them oiled with boiled linseed oil, they last longer.


----------

